
Comparing Java and JavaScript - aogl
https://ao.gl/comparing-java-and-javascript/
======
chrisma0
I still really enjoy the tidbit that the name JavaScript was a Netscape
marketing move to benefit from the "hotness" of Java. "Since Java was the hot
new programming language at the time, this has been characterized as a
marketing ploy by Netscape to give its own new language cachet."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript#Creation_at_Netscap...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript#Creation_at_Netscape)

